# Как происходит разрушение сустава?



## Эмиль 678 (9 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте! Давно интересует вопрос о том как происходит нарушение работы и питания сустава при повреждениях в позвоночнике. Так как сам являюсь обладателем грыж в поясничном отделе, заметил такую связь позвоночника с суставами, так , если позвоночник начинает капризничать на уровне L2-L3 , это латеральная часть квадрицепса и колено, левое колено начинает хрустеть, когда встаешь с корточек например, да и в целом заметил чаще стало беспокоить оно, боли и.т.д. Так и с тазобедренным левым суставом L5-S1 начинает капризначать тут же тазобедренный сустав начинает хрустеть, болеть, щелкать. Вот меня интересует статья, или исследование на эту тему, либо книжка, как все происходит это, с защемленного корешка импульсы туда поступать начинают, или что?  Либо мышца плохо инервируемая ослабляется, и вызывает дисбаланс в суставе, и тем самым приводит к его неправильному движению?


----------



## doc (10 Авг 2014)

Эмиль 678 написал(а):


> если позвоночник начинает капризничать на уровне L2-L3


Это как?



Эмиль 678 написал(а):


> Так и с тазобедренным левым суставом L5-S1 начинает капризначать тут же тазобедренный сустав начинает хрустеть, болеть, щелкать


Уровень "капризов" сами определяете?



Эмиль 678 написал(а):


> как все происходит это, с защемленного корешка импульсы туда поступать начинают, или что?


Я в принципе не сторонник конспирологии. Поэтому смотрю на жизнь проще. Если болит коленка, то начинаю диагностику именно с неё. И как правило нахожу причину. А если любой чих увязывать с позвоночником, то многие медицинские специальности придётся упразднить.


----------



## Эмиль 678 (10 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Это как?



Когда начинает появляться слабость, и жжение в Lat. fem. cut слева, вот так я же не первый день наблюдаю за своим организмом доктор) в это время появляется хруст, боль, буд-то смазка закончилась. Так же и с левым плечом, когда шея впорядке, оно практически не беспокоит, стоит отлежаться не так  на неудобной подушки или еще что, плечо тут же дает симптоматику, вывод, защемления либо раздражения корешков на определеном уровне дает ухудшение работы суставов в том или ином сегменте. Ну так как найти информацию или статью по теме влияния позвоночных нарушений на суставы конечностей???


----------



## doc (10 Авг 2014)

Эмиль 678 написал(а):


> Так же и с левым плечом, когда шея в порядке, оно практически не беспокоит, стоит отлежаться не так на неудобной подушки или еще что, плечо тут же дает симптоматику, вывод, защемления либо раздражения корешков на определеном уровне дает ухудшение работы суставов в том или ином сегменте.


Если подушка неудобная, то мышцы шеи затекут и заболят. При чём здесь корешки?



Эмиль 678 написал(а):


> я же не первый день наблюдаю за своим организмом



К сожалению, "смотреть" и "видеть" - очень сильно разные понятия.


----------



## Эмиль 678 (10 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Если подушка неудобная, то мышцы шеи затекут и заболят. При чём здесь корешки?
> К сожалению, "смотреть" и "видеть" - очень сильно разные понятия.


Уверен вы понимаете о чем я, просто хотите показать мое невежество в этих вопросах.


----------



## doc (10 Авг 2014)

Заболевания суставов невоспалительного характера, к сожалению, ещё не получили серьёзного, законченного теоретического обоснования.
Но то, что они напрямую не связаны с патологией межпозвонковых дисков, очевидно.
Если у Вас есть проблемы с коленным и тазобедренным суставом, то необходимо показаться врачу.


----------

